# US First "SMART" Toilet for home.



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

"Kohler Introduces World's First 'Smart Toilet"

http://www.infopackets.com/news/tec...hler_introduces_worlds_first_smart_toilet.htm

Are we gettig carried away here or what? And _*ONLY*_ $6300 each!


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

That is one awesome toilet!! The link below had me ROTFLMAO - starting with location of said toilet, then on to the controls and features - but I have a very vivid and weird imagination.

http://www.kohler.com/numi/# (be sure to click on video when you open the gallery tab.)

BTW dustyjay, I love your sig. I don't even bother putting a hook on the line, but I look like a serious fisherman - right up until I fall overboard or off the pier, dock, jetty.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Kohler probably copied or made a deal with one of the Japanese companies to produce the "Smart" toilet. Japan has had these toilets for years.

If Kohler copied any Japanese toilet maker's designs/technology on-the-sly - watch for the law suits to begin.

-- Tom


----------

